# Creature & Encounter Cards Creature Game Systems Finalized; Plus a Bonus & More!



## InkwellIdeas (Jan 10, 2013)

We've just finalized the game systems we'll use for the creature cards in our Creature and Encounter Cards Kickstarter based on a poll of early backers.  The game systems will be: (links go to samples)


 Pathfinder   
 Labyrinth Lord (1E Fantasy)
 FATE (sample coming soon)
 Dungeon World
 Plus, we'll create all the cards with system neutral info (like an ecology or knowledge check information).
 And there will be a version of each card with blank backs.

*Each of those systems will have 5 different decks of 54 cards each (plus a cover card and license card).*  Each deck is focused on a couple of different creature types:


 Aberrations, Dragons, & Magical Beasts
 Undead & Constructs & Outsiders
 Humanoids & Fey
 Monstrous Humanoids, Lycanthropes, Oozes, Plants, Dire/Were Animals & Vermin
 Animals

*If you pledge for all 5 creature decks, we'll include a full page print of several of the monsters together.*  It is perfect for the pocket in a binder front cover.  Here is the initial very rough sketch.

In addition to the creature cards, the Kickstarter also offers cards that make random encounters more interesting.  Each card of the two 54 card decks has an encounter outline on one side and a map and other information on the other side.  Draw a card for an outline and another card for a map and another for a twist and so on.

*The cards are $15 for the first deck and $12 for each extra.  However, if you get 7 or more decks you can get them for $11 each with the "Any 7 Decks" reward.  If you want 8 or 9 decks (see below for more decks to add) just add $11 each.*

Other rewards:


 The card decks are available as PDFs if you prefer.  (You automatically get the PDF for any physical deck you pick.)
 There is a PDF of 350+ creatures as print-them-yourself paper minis.
 You can also pick the DungeonMorph Cards as one of your physical card decks.  They are 90 2.5"x2.5" cards with connectable dungeon designs on each.  The card back is a mirror of the front.
 You can also pick our Monster Stand-Ins pre-printed cards as one of your physical card decks.  They are 100 4"x3" cards with between one and nine monsters on each (depending on the creature's size.)  It comes with a pack of 16 plastic stands.
 Finally, most of the art is available as stock art for other publishers.  Check the project page for details.


----------



## InkwellIdeas (Jan 21, 2013)

We've just posted 2 sketches for each of 10 of the creatures which will have new art in this project. The idea is to get input from backers to pick which or the two sketches for each creature is preferred (or even which parts of each).


----------



## InkwellIdeas (Jan 24, 2013)

We've got more sketches to evaluate... The earlier you back the project, the more you can comment on the incoming art.


----------



## dmccoy1693 (Jan 25, 2013)

you reallu should check it out. it really is a cool little kickstarter that deserves to be funded. I'm a backer.


----------



## InkwellIdeas (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Dale!  I just posted more sketches/works in progress for backers to pick favorites/help provide art feedback.


----------



## Alarian (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea, I'm a backer too.  Getting one each of the 7 decks.  Leaning towards the 1st edition set currently as it's the easiest for me to convert on the fly to just about everything else I run.

Artwork is looking really good so far and the encounter decks look promising as well.


----------



## InkwellIdeas (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks Alarian!

I just put up another update with even more monster sketches for comments by backers!  

We're a little over 10% of the way to the goal with 5 days to go!  Whether you like the art as stock art for your own published projects or love the creature cards or want cards to help with random encounter generation, give the project a look!


----------



## InkwellIdeas (Jan 31, 2013)

3 days and $650 to go...  I really want these for myself, so I'm going to work really hard to make them great.!


----------

